# Xcode, mais pas de make ni gcc



## Myzuno (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai réinstallé mon Lion il n'y à pas longtemps, et je viens de réinstallé Xcode (pour make, gcc, openGl, etc...)

Sauf que la je n'ai rien de tout ça, Xcode à changé dans l'app store ? il faut que j'aille chercher autre chose ailleurs ?

(Quand j'ai eu mon mac en Décembre, j'ai installer Xcode, et j'avais tout ce qu'il me faut avec, mais plus maintenant :/)


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Mars 2012)

Xcode -> Préférences -> Downloads -> Install command line tools


----------



## Myzuno (13 Mars 2012)

En effet merci, j'avais installé (un peu après avoir posté), les command line tools à part.


----------

